# Hey All!



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

So who's going to give me the short version of the last two-and-a-half months of posts?









I missed you folks, but it's been crazy. The new job is awesome and I'm loving every second of it. It almost feels like I am getting paid to play. The University really takes care of it's employees and the differences between my teaching job and this one are night and day. I thought I would miss the teaching, but truthfully I don't miss it one bit.

Anyway, I opened up the Outback yesterday and we're getting the camping bug now that the weather is finally starting to act like Spring. Time to get that baby back on the road!

Unfortunately, due to my job switch, I won't have the vacation time saved to do our annual Acadia National Park trip, but we heading to the Adirondacks for a week. Similar, but not the same.

I hope to be back on here more often now that the season is upon us.

Happy camping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*TROUBLE MAKER!!!!*
















Glad to have you back anyway!!







You HAVE been missed







.... and so VERY glad to hear that the new job is all that you hoped it would be. GOOD FOR YOU!!!!

Stick around awhile...I'm sure there will some more antics from Eric in the not to distant future


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> *TROUBLE MAKER!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is _exactly_ what I was thinking!!! LOL

I was just wondering how your new job was going... 
Now that the school year is winding down and
the kids are winding up!!!









Glad to hear your are enjoying the job!
MaeJae


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh!! You want some of this?
Silly Wolfie sticks are for kids!!

Or this?!

MwwaaHaha!!!

Or how about This!!

Outback CSI

You want Staff hijinks? You got it!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

<sigh>


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Eric, you are all talk! sheeesh!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> <sigh>


Ya' think?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

DUCK


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh Eric, you are all talk! sheeesh!


Go ahead...







....egg him on


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> So who's going to give me the short version of the last two-and-a-half months of posts?


The plane on the conveyor will fly!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> So who's going to give me the short version of the last two-and-a-half months of posts?


The plane on the conveyor will fly!








[/quote]
Good answer, Dan!! Oh, and Thor has a new camera, Louis & Andy have a new camper, and Outbackers.com has LOTS and LOTS of new members!!! 'nuff said....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Oh!! You want some of this?
> Silly Wolfie sticks are for kids!!
> 
> Or this?!
> ...


MUST...

control...

the ...

urge...

to Photoshop!!!










(To quote a great woman... TROUBLE MAKER!!! ..Acadia!!!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> MUST...
> 
> control...
> 
> ...


Just let it flow, MaeJae....and you'll be over it...that bout, anyway!







Besides, I *KNOW* you'll do right by


----------

